
This Device Could Provide a Third of America's Power - jonbaer
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-12/this-device-could-provide-a-third-of-america-s-power
======
AstralStorm
They forgot to mention price of trying to deploy a fleet of such devices along
the coast.

